# Tropica's Plant Nutrition Liquid



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I received my first jug of the stuff today. I was expecting the same formula as the old TMG, but the color is different and it smells different. I now have some doubt that Tropica hasn't changed the formula. Supposedly it's the same stuff, but being the skeptic that I am, I've got to question it. Anyone have any facts on this stuff, aside from it costing a lot more?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I looked at a bottle of the stuff in a store in it looked the same as TMG.

Ingredients in the Plant Nutrition liquid:

K 0.80%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%, Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%,
Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.

And in TMG:

K 0.79%, Mg 0,39%, S 1.01%, B 0.004%, Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%,
Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.

So for all purposes it's the same stuff.

The one that has a different color is the Plant Nutrition liquid "plus", which has N and P in it.


----------

